
In Memoriam René Sommer - jacquesm
http://jacquesmattheij.com/In+Memoriam+Ren%C3%A9+Sommer
======
mahmud
Jacques, I never took you for a story-teller but that was humane and very
touching. May Mr. Sommer rest in blissful peace, my thoughts and positive
energies go to his friends and family.

~~~
jacquesm
It's hard to do the man justice, only a personal meeting would have done that.

This is the best I could do to revive a sense of the sort of person he was.

I've met a lot of people over the last 15 years, very few have made such a
lasting impression based on so little actual contact. As someone else already
touched on in this thread he must have left a trail behind him of such events
and I don't doubt it for one second.

------
rev087
I'll never look at my Logitech mice the same way again. Thanks for sharing
such a nice story.

------
oozcitak
Extrapolating from this little story, René Sommer probably touched many souls
along his life's journey. This, in my opinion is as important as his
contributions to the computer mouse. Thanks for the nice story. Rest in peace
René.

------
binarymax
Glance at my mouse and, yes, its a Logitech. Thank you for this story.

------
nfnaaron
I tip my little blue wireless Logitech mouse to Rene, and to you Jacques.
Thank you.

------
edw519
We often get so immersed in detail that we tend to forget that it's _not_
about the ones and zeros. It's all about other people. Thanks for the
reminder, Jacques. RIP Rene.

------
yanowitz
This is just a beautiful obituary. Thank you.

------
drats
A well told story about great people. And also a refreshing break to have
people who know about Engelbart rather than trying to locate all UI design on
a certain infinite loop in Cupertino.

------
rubyrescue
that's a wonderful story!

------
balding_n_tired
Quite a guy.

